# ati-drivers Fehler mit fgl_glxgears [solved]

## Zeromsu

Hallo liebe community,

zur Zeit versuche ich bei meinem Gentoo-Sytsem den X-Server aufzusetzen, allerdings erhalte ich beim emergen von: "x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta" folgenden Fehler:

```

* ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta failed (compile phase):

*      fgl_glxgears build failed

*

* Call stack:

*         ebuild.sh, line 93: Called src_compile

*      enviroment, line 3324: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

*             "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_glxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU -I"${S}"/${FOLDER_PREFIX}usr/include fgl_glxgears.c -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed";

*

* If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info' '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta'',

* the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta''.

* The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta/temp/environment'.

* Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta/work/extra/fgl_glxgears'

* S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta/work'

```

Ich habe in "/etc/portage/make.conf" folgendes eingetragen:

```

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

```

... und in: "/etc/portage/package.use" folgendes:

```

x11-base/xorg-server udev

```

Meine Grafikkarte ist eine ATI Radeon HD 5xxx von Gigabyte.

"xorg-x11" ist bereits standartmäßig für opengl festgelegt ("eselect opengl list").

Sandbox ist auf dem neusten stand.

Ich habe auch iwo gelesen, dass es helfen kann die glxgears vom kompilieren auszuschließen, allerdings wäre es mir lieber das Paket komplett zu installieren.

Ich sitze bereits seit zwei Tagen vor diesem Problem und keines der Lösungsansätze aus anderen Foreneinträgen, die ich gefunden habe, hat bei mir funktioniert. Ich wäre echt froh, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Viele Grüße,

ZeromsuLast edited by Zeromsu on Sat Dec 29, 2012 7:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

das ist nicht der fehler, das ist nur der hinweis von portage das ein fehler passiert ist.

der fehler steht weiter oben, bzw in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta/temp/build.log

poste das bitte mal.

----------

## Zeromsu

Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort   :Wink: 

Dass erklärt dann auch schonmal weshalb es so viele unterschiedliche Lösungen für das Problem gibt.

Wahrscheinlich ist das dann das Problem:

```

fgl_glxgears.c:64:20: fatal error: GL/gluh.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated.

```

Folgende Warnung kommt noch ziemlich am Anfang:

```

WARNING: Symbol version dumb /usr/src/linux-3.6.11-gentoo/Module.symvers is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.

```

Das liegt dann wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich zwar die neuen Kernelquellen installiert habe, diese aber noch nicht nutze.

Laut diesem Beitrag: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7133450.html scheint "GL/gluh.h" aus einem Paket "mesa" herausgenommen worden zu sein, welches ich berits re-emerged hatte.

Bei:

```

emerge --search glu

```

Gibt es nun sowohl "media-libs/glu", als auch "virtual/glu". Laut Beschreibung müsste ich das erste verwenden. Gibt es eine möglichkeit dieses zu emergen, ohne dass es in world auftaucht. Quasi als abhängigkeit von "ati-drivers"? Es soll ja schließlich auch nicht bei einem --depclean verschwinden  :Exclamation: 

Viele Grüße

----------

## Christian99

es gibt die emerge option -1 bzw --oneshot, wodurch die eingegebenen pakete nicht in die world file kommen. dann verschwinden sie aber wieder bei emerge --depclean. für den anfang würde ich es mal mit -1 emergen und schauen obs überhaupt funktioniert. ich fine bei mir nämlich keine gluh.h, weder in mesa noch in glu paket...

----------

## Zeromsu

Also mit dem Paket "media-libs/glu" hat das emergen jetzt funktioniert   :Very Happy:   Es scheint also doch den header zu installieren.

Soll ich jetzt das Paket world zuordnen oder gibt es doch eine möglichkeit das als Abhängigkeit manuell hinzuzufügen?g

----------

## Christian99

ich würde es nicht in world aufnehmen. wenn du depclean machst, dann --exclude "glu" anfügen.

Außerdem solltest du das auf bugs.gentoo.org melden. für mich sieht das nach einem fehler in den abhängigkeiten aus. und solange bis das behoben ist --exclude "glu" anfügen.

----------

## Zeromsu

Alles klar, vielen Dank nochmal   :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

Das Problem ist das die Gentoo-ati-drivers Devs einfach nicht in die Puschen kommen das Ebuild zu fixen   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Der Bug inklusive Lösung ist seit Monaten bekannt, aber keiner fügt die nötige virtual/glu Dep hinzu..

Siehe https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=437720

Solange das Ebuild nicht gefixt ist sollte man virtual/glu mit in world aufnehmen - danach kann man es via "emerge --deselect virtual/glu" wieder aus der world File entfernen.

----------

## Zeromsu

Es scheint ja nun gefixt zu sein   :Wink: 

 (von hier)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Status: 	RESOLVED FIXED 
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Ausprobiert habe ich es aber noch nicht, da

```

emerge -av --update world

```

mir dieses Paket nicht aufführt. Kann es daran liegen, dass ich es bereits emerged habe? Was ich jetzt aber auch nicht verstehe ist, dass mir

```

emerge -av --depclean

```

das Gluh Paket nicht mit aufführt. Ich habe bis jetzt weder eine Update noch ein depclean ausgeführt, nur ein --sync, aber das berichtigt doch keine Abhängigkeiten, oder? Was ich auch seltsam finde ist, dass nano schon wieder bei --depclean auftaucht. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass ich es extra in World aufgenommen hatte... ist jetzt aber ein anderes Thema...

----------

